# Ethernet not showing up in Network Connections



## Fintan Stack (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm setting up my home network but on one of the pcs the Ethernet doesn't show up under Network Connections. It has worked in the past, and it shows up in the device manager (and still has an old IP adress assigned to it). I can set it to a wireless connection if I have to, but it is pretty far from the router and doesn't connect well.

It's running Vista and has an nvidia nforce driver if that helps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Fintan Stack (Nov 14, 2008)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

*<removed for privacy>*

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
*<removed for privacy>*
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection*:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{81C611A7-EA20-4166-8BA8-A1CE51A5C
5CF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : *<removed for privacy>*
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I see a wired Ethernet connection.


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
> ...


It has DHCP disabled, perhaps you need to enable it for your environment?


----------

